# Wood cook stove use



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Anyone use a wood cook stove? What atributes are useful and those not so much? Things like the warming oven or hot water tank useful or just extra junk? Any really good brands? Are antique stoves better?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've no idea about brands, but my Great aunt and one grandmother used cookstoves (and I own one, but it hasn't been installed yet). The both made full use of the warming ovens and the water tanks. Hot water on tap all day in the cold weather, and even in the warm weather, it was there for doing dishes after dinner.

The warming ovens were always filled with bread proofing, or dishes of food being rewarmed for lunch, or even towels for the weekly bath. (I remember THAT in particular from one year when I stayed with Gran for a month and the towels were so snuggly warm after bathtime)

I THINK you could regulate the warming oven for making yogurt, too...something to try anyway. 

I do know that when we went looking for stoves, I saw a LOT of antique stoves with rotted out water tanks....so beware of that.


----------



## miboje (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a baker's choice with a warming oven (it's really just a shelf), and a water tank. Both items come in handy. The warming oven keeps the morning coffee warm, and warms leftovers. Hot water is available for cooking, coffee, washing dishes, cleaning, and making tea.

I found my used on craigslist. It is vintage, not an antique (they are usually too expensive). Be sure to inspect, and know what to look for in a used one. You can do some research to find out what to look for. Searching forums is a good place to start, but I think woodheat.org or hearth.com may offer advice as well.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You might check on ebay, or craigslist for old used stoves. I found a 1925 monarch on ebay, not too far from me. I thoroughly enjoy cooking on it. There is a copper water tank to warm the water, plenty of stove space, and a nice large oven. There are warmers above the stove, so you can let bread rise, keep food warm, etc. No electricity is needed, and it sure does get warm. Homemade pizza , roasts, bread, cake, all turn out yummy, but you do have to get used to managing the heat, different from a conventional oven. Another cool thing about this is that you can remove one of the oven covers and replace it with a grill to have flame broiled fish, burgers, or whatever. No need for an outdoor grill. The water tank is made to access from the top, but I bet you could run some plumbing through it if you wanted . The down side of this particular unit is that you have to keep feeding it as the fire box isn't very large. You wouldn't be able to have a fire going all night without getting up to feed it at least a few times. I purchased mine for 300.00, had it sand blasted for another 80.00, and painted it myself. The wood of course needs to be cut smaller to fit in the box, I use the smaller leftover branches from cutting wood for the boiler, what would normally be left behind. It does give you a use for bark, twigs, etc.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

When the children weere home I had and used one in the kitchen.. Magic Quenn ??..it's reitred to the barn now..but do miss using it. Replaced it with a wood master stove that has a flat top which I do use for cooking during the winter..no oven though. I did love using it as you do several things at once on it. It even had an area to heat hot water with a tank on the back of it..Look at the old Walton's show and mine is somewhat like that one shown on TV. Here is a very good book that will give you lots of info on stoves and cooking with them. It does take some time to get use to your stoves "personality". Mine did not have a very large wood box and was putting wood into the box quite a lot during those days. Guess that is why in old farm houses that the floor in front of the stove is always worn thin. The name of the books are...Wood stove Cookery by Jane Cooper and Country Women by Jeanne Tereault.(this book has nothing to do with the magazine that is out with the same name now. It was published in the 80's and has an excellent chapter on cooking with cookstoves and many other good ideas too)..
good Luck !!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If you're looking to use it for heat as well as cooking/baking, make sure it has a BIG burn box on it.

Nick and I are looking at the Bakers Choice and the Flame View right now. The B.C. is a basic economy model, but it has a BIG fire box and heats up to 2000 sf.

The Flame View has more options, including a fan. 

We'll have to save up, of course, but that's what we're looking at.

Right now, we're using a vintage 1930's wood cook stove. I like it well enough, but want something that's going to heat the house more.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a mid sized simple woodstove with a flat top. I wish I could put a cooking woodstove in, can't afford it right now. The one I have I decided to start putting my teapot on, began making food right on it! Since I have cast iron and stainless steel heavy 18/10 cookware, it sits right on top. I made a pot roast, mashed potatoes, gravy and vegie on this stove one day! It is not hooked up to anything to heat water, my living room is pretty small to add a drying rack, saw a big one on Lori Christie's posts. Which looked very cool. I couldn't put one in my living room. As for a drying rack, I have one made of wood, it is set outside for drying in the sun in the spring and summer. I think all of you that have wood cookstoves are so very lucky! As it is, I am blessed to even have a woodstove in my home so it is used to cook on anyway. I can fit 4 pots on it just like a flat topped stove....so I figure there isn't much difference in the concept of a flat topped electric stove? My cooking on it has not affected the finish either. WE hope to build a rock fireplace with a stove area built in outside with rocks we gather here and do this in the back yard....that sounds wonderful doesn't it?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

romysbaskets said:


> I have a mid sized simple woodstove with a flat top. I wish I could put a cooking woodstove in, can't afford it right now. The one I have I decided to start putting my teapot on, began making food right on it! Since I have cast iron and stainless steel heavy 18/10 cookware, it sits right on top. I made a pot roast, mashed potatoes, gravy and vegie on this stove one day! It is not hooked up to anything to heat water, my living room is pretty small to add a drying rack, saw a big one on Lori Christie's posts. Which looked very cool. I couldn't put one in my living room. As for a drying rack, I have one made of wood, it is set outside for drying in the sun in the spring and summer. I think all of you that have wood cookstoves are so very lucky! As it is, I am blessed to even have a woodstove in my home so it is used to cook on anyway. I can fit 4 pots on it just like a flat topped stove....so I figure there isn't much difference in the concept of a flat topped electric stove? My cooking on it has not affected the finish either. WE hope to build a rock fireplace with a stove area built in outside with rocks we gather here and do this in the back yard....that sounds wonderful doesn't it?


I have a book floating around here, *Wood Stove Cookery*. Wish I could put my hands on it... Janet Chadwick is the author.

GREAT book for doing just what you're doing: Utilizing your wood heating stove for cooking.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wrong book title.

It's *The Country Journal Woodburner's Cookbook* by Janet Buchand Chadwick.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We have the Papa Bear Fisher. It's a wood stove but I cook on it in winter. It has 2 varied heights to the flat top. I can fit a turkey pan & 2 side dishes along with the pot for water (for use plus to humidify). I use solid metal privets for warming. I load 2x a day & it heats real well.

To raise bread I set it underneath or behind it, bake a potatoe I wrap it in aluminum foil & place it inside with the coals. For parties I've used the chafing dish racks to keep things warm for long periods without drying out. 

Jeans & sneaks dry overnight, just hang them on a rack & open the sneakers up at the laces. The big plus is when we lose power we stay warm and don't have to order pizza.

Years ago dad had run copper piping behind (through?) the back & ran water to the solar tank. That system is long gone though, wish we still had it!
HF


----------



## Eric Klein (Apr 3, 2007)

We use our cookstove all the time,summer and winter, it's the only oven we've got. It's old, made in 1898 has the warming oven but no water tank. we use the waming oven for our cast iron pot storage and keeping food warm.
Because of air leeks and a smaller fire box, it wont keep a fire for more than 3-4 hrs.
I will keep our house (1700sf)warm(65-68) in 45 degre weather.
We love it!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Our stove is Antique. I keep the water res. full, but it does have a place in the back of the fire box where pipes can be put thru. We keep it going on those days here where the wood stove is not enough. Dh cooked me breakfast on it yesterday,for his first time ever. Usually the fires are my thing. I like it much better than my Antique gas stove. In one house I used her in the garage. On our land next to our 5th wheel, I built her a "cookhouse" , now she's here in our latest house. I'm also dreaming of getting a newer one with a large firebox for when DH retires and we move to nowhere land.


----------

